# Cat pulling off door stop bumper knob



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone have cats that does this? One of my cats has developed the annoying habit of pulling off the rubber ends on baseboard door stops. She's obsessed with it! Every single rubber end is pulled of in my entire home. When I push it back in place, she'll eventually pull it out again. I think she checks to make sure there aren't any intact on a daily basis.

I've thought of getting a different type of door stop where the rubber end is completely fixed, but I'm worried she may bite/chew it off, which could be worse, as she might inadvertently ingest some of the smaller rubber pieces if it breaks off. 

On the list of bothersome things my cats, do, this isn't' that high on the list, but I'd still like to correct it somehow.


----------



## Callisto (Nov 12, 2015)

Yep I've had cats do this. They didn't chew on it though. The only other thing I can think of is getting those wedge door stops that more hood the door open. I'd if that's what you need though...


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion - I think what I'll do is replace one with a sturdier type and see what my cat does. Hopefully, she gets tired of trying to pull off the knob and leaves it alone, at which point I can go ahead and replace the rest of the door stops.


----------

